# Talent Show at My School



## Harris_Karsch (Dec 6, 2009)

This is from the talent part of the "Mr. Somers" Pageant. It's what I mentioned a few weeks ago asking what music I should use during the solve.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 6, 2009)

Hahaha!!! That is BRILLIANT!

5*, favourited and subbed.


----------



## The3point14 (Dec 6, 2009)

That was, without a doubt, the best video I've ever seen on this website.

You can dance like Beyonce way better than I can. You sir, have earned my respect with 1 post.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Dec 6, 2009)

That is amazing. No other words.


----------



## CubeWoRm (Dec 6, 2009)

Ha ha, NICE!


----------



## Caedus (Dec 6, 2009)

Best... Dance... Ever...


----------



## i luv pants (Dec 6, 2009)

Uhm...Wow?


----------



## Logan (Dec 6, 2009)

You. are. amazing!
Did you win?


----------



## Harris_Karsch (Dec 6, 2009)

Logan said:


> You. are. amazing!
> Did you win?



I did not. Neither did the other two favorites (both really good dancers who did a good dance routine of like 10 songs). We think the judges reset the score after each round, so the talent didn't really help at all. The winner sang that song from the end of Step Brothers, but he's not a singer and was really out of tune (no offense to him, he's a good person and he did well in the rest of the event), so from that alone he would not have won. 

However, after the competition a bunch of people, including teachers (including ones who organized the event and my gym teacher who is a dancer) told me that they nonetheless consider me the winner.


----------



## Kian (Dec 6, 2009)

Extremely well done. I'm happy to see some creativity.


----------



## V-te (Dec 6, 2009)

Didn't see that coming... wow. Lol. Very nice.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 6, 2009)

shouldve solved it while dancing


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 6, 2009)

ElderKingpin said:


> shouldve solved it while dancing



I'm glad someone asked for your opinion on what he should have done.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 6, 2009)

Cube...

*DANCE*

Cube.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 6, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> ElderKingpin said:
> 
> 
> > shouldve solved it while dancing
> ...



Im not sure what to say. since i was joking ^.^


----------



## Harris_Karsch (Dec 17, 2009)

I decided to write a college essay on the whole experience, and I'm going to send it, video included, to everywhere that I applied. A bunch of 5 star ratings and comments would be appreciated, or likes on StumbleUpon/Diggs.


----------



## Toad (Dec 17, 2009)

Epic win.

That is all.


----------



## TioMario (Dec 17, 2009)

You are just the freaking king !


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 17, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> Epic win.
> 
> That is all.



+1

That was just awesomeness.


----------



## Harris_Karsch (Dec 17, 2009)

I got deferred from MIT, and a girl from my school got in (opposite of what everyone except me expected), so I'm hoping this video will get me in around "geographic diversity."


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 17, 2009)

you should have won


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 17, 2009)

BRUAHAHA! ROFLROFLROFL! CRAZY! 

That was SWEET! Too awesome to comprehend!


----------



## KubeKid73 (Dec 17, 2009)

Ha HA! Amazing. Pure win.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 17, 2009)

You just mentally raped me


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 17, 2009)

wow... looked like a horrible scramble


----------



## minsarker (Dec 18, 2009)

Ya Horrible scramble, but who cares?

Finally someone that can shake it like Beyonce! And I love this song because I danced to it for one of those pre-dance assembly things but I didnt do it for the whole 4 minutes, just like 30 seconds.

But you sir, are brilliant!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 18, 2009)

Haha! I was wondering why that video was 5 minutes long.


----------



## jave (Dec 18, 2009)

hahahaha TMMD.. you rock dude


----------



## Litz (Dec 18, 2009)

Unexpected but awesome!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 18, 2009)

So better than Joe Jonas...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 18, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> You just mentally raped me



...do you want to talk about it?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 18, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > You just mentally raped me
> ...



yeth plz mr. cownselur


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 18, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...



Interesting.


----------



## [email protected]! (Dec 19, 2009)

epic!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 19, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



yeh I know cool story right


----------



## riffz (Dec 19, 2009)

Lol at the one judge scrambling it using R and L moves


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 10, 2010)

that was awesome!! i LOLed so hard at your expression when you threw the cube down and started dancing


----------

